# Mudguard Size, Should I Buy This?



## Vakito (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello!

So I have a late 20s Hercules Roadster that does not have any mudguards and I have been snooping around ebay to find a set to fit.

Problem is I'm not too sure what size they are measured in, I'm pretty sure it's the same as the tyres (in my case 28 x 1.5") although I may need some backing up on this.

I eventually found this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pair-of-V...832123?hash=item2ee9ca1afb:g:~B0AAOSwJcZWfC3A which seems perfect, correct diameter, correct time period, and would look brilliant once sympathetically restored. I don't know the width and I'm awaiting a reply from the seller with the answer to this question.

The description says that the radius to the inside edge is 14" and I'm not sure if he measured from the inside edge to the true centre or if he measured from the end of the stay to the inside edge since some stays do not connect directly in the centre.

On my Hercules, the stays will have to be fitted to the axle although I could easily fabricate some more if they do not fit so that's not a problem.

So what I want to know is if it's the correct size for the job and if it's wise of me to buy it since I have found it extremely hard to find mudguards that would suit the bike and I'm becoming a bit desperate!

Thankyou!


----------

